# Its Time To Play WHERE ARE WE Again



## MrFSS (Jul 25, 2006)

Everything has been so serious on the Forum lately. I thought it would be nice to play the *Where Are We* picture game, again.

Each of these five Amtrak Stations is on or very near a body of water. Can you guess where they are?

1.







2.






3.






4.






5.






To save my bandwidth, if you quote, remove the picture links in the quote, thanks!!


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 25, 2006)

The bottom one, #5, is Red Wing, MN. A few years ago I stayed at the St. James hotel, which is in the picture, and wandered over to see the WB EB come through. The water is the Mississippi River.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 25, 2006)

PRR 60 said:


> The bottom one, #5, is Red Wing, MN. A few years ago I stayed at the St. James hotel, which is in the picture, and wandered over to see the WB EB come through. The water is the Mississippi River.


You got that one correct.


----------



## jamesontheroad (Jul 25, 2006)

This are toughies... so I'm going to beg for a clue: are all 5 aligned north (as Google would present them?)

Ta,

*j* :blink:


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 25, 2006)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> This are toughies... so I'm going to beg for a clue: are all 5 aligned north (as Google would present them?)
> Ta,
> 
> *j* :blink:


Yes - North is at the top of each picture.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 25, 2006)

MrFSS said:


> jamesbrownontheroad said:
> 
> 
> > This are toughies... so I'm going to beg for a clue: are all 5 aligned north (as Google would present them?)
> ...


Oliver? :lol: :lol:


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 25, 2006)

AlanB said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > jamesbrownontheroad said:
> ...


. . . By Northwest!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## amtrak_russ (Jul 25, 2006)

The first one is St. Joseph, MI. Ill be taking the train to grandma's in a week and that is her stop.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 25, 2006)

amtrak_russ said:


> The first one is St. Joseph, MI. Ill be taking the train to grandma's in a week and that is her stop.


That's right!


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 28, 2006)

I believe #2 is Mobile Alabama even though that is not a current station.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 28, 2006)

Steve4031 said:


> I believe #2 is Mobile Alabama even though that is not a current station.


Sorry - not even in that state.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 29, 2006)

OK - Maybe some clues will help with #2, 3, 4.

#2 is on the Ohio River

#3 is on the Gulf of Mexico

#4 is on the Arkansas River (duh!)


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 29, 2006)

#2 is Ashland, KY.

#3 is Gulfport, MS.

#4 is Little Rock, AR.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 29, 2006)

rmadisonwi said:


> #2 is Ashland, KY.#3 is Gulfport, MS.
> 
> #4 is Little Rock, AR.



You got them, Robert!

After everyone has had a chance to see the answers, this can be un-pinned.


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 30, 2006)

I've created a contest of my own, posted in the "miscellaneous" forum.


----------



## Sheer Luck Holmes (Aug 1, 2006)

The Amtrak version of "where are we" is replayed every morning when the passenger awakes, looks at the timetable, watch, scenery outside, and realises they don't match!

SLH


----------



## jamesontheroad (Aug 1, 2006)

Note also the Canadian version, now online to tease you in the Miscelleneous forum B)

*j* :blink:


----------

